# 1/4" Collet for Hitachi M12V



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

I have searched through these excellent forums and read just about everything on M12Vs! But haven't found a clear answer.

Is it possible to buy a 1/4" Collet for a Hitachi M12V? 

I do not want to use reducing collars.

I phoned Hitachi today and they gave me a part number of 323293. However on googling this part number it looks like it's not for the M12V but for a Die Grinder - Hmm....

They also gave me the following part numbers ...

12mm Collet - 310794
6mm Collet - 932627

I have an email in to Hitachi (UK) but perhaps someone here has already been through this?

Many thanks,
Roy


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

D'oh... My first post and I screw it up :-(

It looks like the 323293 number is a 1/4" Collet for the M12V...

The 6mm looks like the one for the die grinder... 

Apols - I put it down to age... - perhaps someone will take me for a walk later 

Roy


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

hehe happens to the best of us glad u found ur part!


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

rich1 said:


> hehe happens to the best of us glad u found ur part!


Ahhh - Have not yet found the part! All I have are some part numbers by phone from Hitachi, some of which seem to be a bit suspect! I'll post here as I get more information. I'm wating for an email to confirm that they are for the M12V and not done by reducing sleeves.

I would have thought someone on these forums would have already been through this. If there is anyone out there with a 1/4" Collet (not reduction sleeves) in an M12V would they please post here just to confirm they exist!

I have just spoken to my local Hitachi service/spare part dealer and he thinks the part number they have given me for the 1/4" collet is just a reducing sleeve. I have a sneaking suspicion that Hitachi don't do a 1/4" Collet for this machine.

Mailee - Apols but I can't respond to your PM - When I try I get the following message...

_"Sorry, you're not permitted to use the private message system until you reach the minimum required post count. You will be able to recieve private messages, but you will not be able to reply or send new private messages."_

Anyway - keep an eye on this thread and I'll post anything I find out here.

Roy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

http://www.toolsforless.com/product/5266/Hitachi_932666Z_1-4_Inch_Collet_Chuck

==============



RzzB said:


> I have searched through these excellent forums and read just about everything on M12Vs! But haven't found a clear answer.
> 
> Is it possible to buy a 1/4" Collet for a Hitachi M12V?
> 
> ...


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Bob,

Thanks for your response.

Unfortunatly that part is not for a router. It's for a Die Grinder.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Bob,

Opps - missed the photo.

The part in the link is for a die grinder. 

The photo is a reducing ring for the for the M12V.

I'm looking for a 1/4" collet. No reducing ring.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Bob,

Just for completeness...
From the Hitachi-UK web site the part number for the reducing sleve in your picture is...

956927Z Chuck Sleeve Reducer 1/2" - 1/4"

Assuming your photo is a 1/2" to 1/4" !

Roy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Roy
pulled the wrong link

try this one

323293 Description

* Hitachi 323293 1/4" Collet Chuck
http://www.toolsforless.com/product/28243/Hitachi_323293_1-4_Inch_Collet_Chuck

===========


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Bob,

Thanks for that - Yes - I have that part number also, but the description of "Collet Chuck" is wrong. It's a Reducing Sleve not a collet. As per your photo. 

Not sure why they have different part numbers for appparently the same thing. Maybe one is 12mm to 1/4" rather than 1/2" to 1/4". All a bit of a muddle really. 

The price also gives it away. The 1/2" and 12mm collets are about $29 in the US - about £29 in the UK - twice as much !!! I imagine a 1/4" collet if it exists would be a similar price. 

The reduction sleeves are about $7 / £7. 

Many thanks,
Roy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

You'er welcome all I can say it's the one that comes with the router from the Hitachi Mfg. and they do call it collet,,, I don't know why...it's not..

When you are walking down the side walk you can trip over the little things but the big ones you walk right around..  this maybe one of the little things..


good luck on your quest.. )

==========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Roy. Doesn't sound like Hitachi makes a 1/4" collet, but good luck in finding one.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Roy, I will keep checking this post and my fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If I may ask, is there something wrong with using the 1/2" collet?


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> If I may ask, is there something wrong with using the 1/2" collet?


Err - No - They are fine with 1/2" bits, but I find 1/4" bits a little loose in them 

But seriously, If you mean use the 1/2" Collet with a reducing sleeve, well, I think the answer is maybe. I have read a number of horror stories on the net about incidents involving these sleeves. I'm sure some of these are because people have not mounted them correctly. 

I spoke to a Hitachi service agent yesterday - the man on the bench doing the repairs etc. I have a lot of respect for this guy. He told me, that over the years, he had seen many instances of problems with bits coming loose when using these sleeves - he said he wouldn't use them. Again, possibly because of incorrect mounting, who knows.

I also have a lot of respect for Trend-UK - they put of lot of effort into keeping the customer well infored. They have an excellent knowlege base. This is the section on Reducing Sleeves...

_"The use of sleeves to reduce the size of the collet aperture (e.g. 12.7mm to 8mm or 12.7mm to 6.3mm), can create problems such as seizure of the cutter shank. These sleeves have proven not to tighten up in a totally concentric manner and experience has shown that distortion can cause binding. Avoid therefore using reducing sleeves, except in emergencies and then for short periods only. These sleeves can accentuate run-out (when the cutter works itself out of the collet) and other problems which may already be present in the collet assembly or router spindle and bearings.

For flexibility in your routing applications, it is worth investing in a complete set of alternative size collets to suit your router and allow to make full use of the comprehensive range of cutters available."_

Some people report that they have never had any problems with them at all.

Anyway, I'm pretty safety consious and I have decided not to use these sleeves. 

Hence I am attempting to find a propper 1/4" Chuck for the machine. I'm now pretty sure such a beast doesn't exist.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, I understand now. I don't blame you either.  

I wonder if you could take your 1/2" collet into a tool repair shop and see if they can match up a 1/4" collet?


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Ok, I understand now. I don't blame you either.
> 
> I wonder if you could take your 1/2" collet into a tool repair shop and see if they can match up a 1/4" collet?


_Arghhhh ! How did the unspell checked version of my last post get posted! I fixed all the spelling mistakes! "infored - informed", "knowlege - knowledge", "consious - conscious", "Propper - proper" Doh!!!_

Ken,

I don't think a tool repair shop would have any chance of fixing this. I'll post a picture of a the collet tomorrow and you will see it needs to be a properly designed and manufactured part.

Thanks for the thought,
Roy


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Roy,

What I'm thinking of is, finding a 1/4" collet that would match your 1/2" collet. If it's similar to my craftsman, you'll need to match the threading to the shaft of the router. I'd assume that all are the same but, learned this rule doesn't always apply.

Yes, please post a pic.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The Hitachi collet nut is a real lame duck,,,no other collet nut like it...

It's almost a male type nut....
I think the only way he will get one is to take the 1/2" one to a machine and have one made...


=====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> The Hitachi collet nut is a real lame duck,,,no other collet nut like it...
> 
> It's almost a male type nut....
> I think the only way he will get one is to take the 1/2" one to a machine and have one made...
> ...


Hi Bj,
I don't own a Hitachi so I'm not familar with them.  
But as I said before, not all rules apply. LOL I have to agree with ya about having one made by a machine shop. It just might be the best way to go.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Just for kicks here's a shot of the micky mouse nut..) ( Hitachi ) 

You may ask why I called it a Micky Mouse nut, out of all the routers I have this is the only one if you use it upside down and remove the nut the saw dust will fall inside the arbor and fill the threads up with junk...all the others have a cap so to speak that threads over the outside of the shaft not the inside..

I should NOTE*** Bob R. and Rick R. of the RWS (Oak-Park) used the Hitachi M12V router with and without the reducing sleeve for MANY years until Porter Cable came in behind them...and they had No errors with the reducing sleeve that I know about..many of the members got a Hitachi router because Bob and Rick used them on the show...


=======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you for the pics Bob. 
Now I truly see and understand the problem. I mean no disrespect to Hitachi or owners of their routers but, that is totally "bassackwards" engineering. 
I believe Roy will definitely be heading to a machine shop.


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Thank you for the pics Bob.
> Now I truly see and understand the problem. I mean no disrespect to Hitachi or owners of their routers but, that is totally "bassackwards" engineering.
> I believe Roy will definitely be heading to a machine shop.


Bob,
Many thanks for putting the pictures up - that saves me doing it today!

I don't think I will be going to a machine shop. I have no idea what the cost of having something like that made is in the US, but in the UK I'm sure it would be more than the cost of a new router. 

If I can't find a 1/4" collet then I will sell the M12V and buy something else...
Ahh - I feel a new thread coming on 

Many thanks for your responses.
Roy


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Just a thought..

Are the collets on the version 2 machine, the M12V2, the same as the version one machine?

I have seen adverts for the M12V2 that say it has 1/2" and 1/4" collets in the box. If they are the same collet arrangement I wonder if it really is a 1/4" collet or if it's still the reducing sleve arrangement, and the 1/4" collet in advert is just a bit of poetic license! 

Roy


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Roy, as shown in these shots, there are at least three types of reducing sleeves, the type with three and the type with eight slots give the same grip as the collet. It makes no difference what the brand is, they all measure exactly 1/2" outside and 1/4" inside when tightened. You must appreciate that 1/4" shank cutters are not as rigid as 1/2" cutters and so for serious routing, 1/2" is really what you should aim for.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

You'er Welcome

If you look real hard at the snapshot below you will see they fixed that error with the new model so to say the new will not fit the old..

But if you want a true 1/4" collet you'er right on sale the one you have and get the new model that comes with 1/4" and 1/2" in the box..

Hitachi M12V2
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-M12V2...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1204291044&sr=8-1

=======
You may want to read the REVIEWS ..
see link below
========== 
" Great router for the price, troubled shipping..., June 22, 2007
By J. Smith (San Jose, CA) 
"I got all the parts except the 1/4" collet."

======
" Hitachi M12V2 Router, May 31, 2007
By Ben Cooper - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
An excellent router at an unbeatable price. Compared to other major brands I got 3-1/4HP for less than any 2HP on the market. Plus it has both 1/4" & 1/2" collets included which most others didn't. "

=================
Link to review ▼

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...28733-5219052?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
===
===



RzzB said:


> Just a thought..
> 
> Are the collets on the version 2 machine, the M12V2, the same as the version one machine?
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 4 of the M12 V plus 2 in brand new boxes I never opened from several years ago. I also have a box of misc parts from over the years. No where can I find a true 1/4" collet only the reducer. I suspect it does not exist at least coming from Hitachi directly. Maybe some after market one exists. I will keep looking around I really thought I had a couple.

I have never had any problem(slippage etc) I can think of using the 1/4" reducer though I mainly use 1/2" bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi I also use the reducers "reducing sleeve " from time to time to turn the 1/8" and the 1/4" bits and I don't recall them slipping once I crank them down in place...after all that's what they are made for... the 1/8" shank bits I almost always use a small router but they can be used in the big routers also..

Plus I use the router from time to time for a great drill motor, but the reducing sleeve is needed to hold the drill bits ( I have a set of drill bits with the 1/4" shank and 3/8" shank that work great in the router) crank the speed down and drill a true strait hole, with or without a brass guide bushing... 


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/adapbush.html
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h0880


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The reducer sleeve is very similar to that of my 2 Makita's 3612C's. Haven't experienced any slipage but like Nickao65, I use mainly 1/2" bits.  Now, my craftsman, has both regular collets, 1/2" & 1/4" nuts.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken., the three slotted sleeve is the one that came with my 3612C and like you, have never experienced any sort of problem.


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Just to tidy up this thread....

I have concluded that there is not a 1/4" collet for the M12V other than by using a reduction sleeve. There are a number of horror stories about these reduction sleeves on various news groups and Trend and my local Hitachi service agent don't recommend them. However, a number of people are happy with them and have had no problems. Being ultra cautious when it comes to safety I have decided not to use them.

However, I have decided to continue with the M12V. I am only ever going to use it in a table, and I think I can limit myself to 1/2" and 12mm cutters.

I never did get a response from Hitachi UK to my request for information about this. More than three weeks now... And no, I am not going to chase them! Interestingly I did ask Trend if they could supply a 1/4" Collet for the M12V and I got a response the same day. Sort of says something about after sales service... 

I note that others have mentioned the design of the collet is such that dust/debris falls into the collet screw thread when mounted in a table. I have not found this to be a problem so far, perhaps because I have very efficient dust removal. When I come to remove the bit I find that there is just about zero dust in the router enclosure.

One thing I am not sure about... There is some suggestion that it is worth removing the lugs that house the screw threads for the guide bushes. I can see that this would ease changing the cutter. However, (newbie question) is there any occasion where a guide bush could be used in a table?

Many thanks,
Roy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

All I can say is Bob R. and Rick R. Of the RWS use the Hitachi M12V for many years ( from 1995 to 2002 if I recall that right ) they never had any errors with the reduction sleeve and they used it all the time, if you watch the " Woodworking Channel"

http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/

you will see they still use the M12V...
and Marc Sommerfeld of sommerfeld tools.com also use it for a long time and woodshopdemos is still use it the Hitachi M12V, plus in the link below he will show you how to remove the ears if you want to but I don't recommend doing that, the big bits don't need to go that deep in the router housing ...plus if you remove them you just lost the only way to hold the guides in the router for plunge work,,,and they do come in handy if you want to use the router for plunge jobs...the same thing is true for the springs, the router only needs to move up or down in the table about 1 1/2" the norm...plus with router on the mounting plate it's easy to just pop it out of the table and put in a new bit or adjust it ..

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-jr6.htm

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm


==========


----------



## RzzB (Feb 23, 2008)

Bob,

Thanks for the link to The Woodworking Channel - I was not aware of that.

I understand what you are saying about the reduction sleeves. Perhaps I'm erring too much on the cautious side. I suppose it's better than going too far the other way!!!

I agree with what you say about removal of the "ears". The fact is this machine will remain in the table. I have other routers that I use for hand held stuff. However as Ken mentioned above there may be times when guide bushes may be useful in a table. So I have decided to leave them on.

My only reason for wishing to remove them was to enable better access to the shaft locking lever. I note that Marc talks about modifying the shaft lock lever - such that it can be accessed from the edge of the table. I'm going to investigate further to see if I can do something similar. 

I have the M12V fitted into a Jessem table with a Jessem Rout-R-Lift. I have the router locked in the fully plunged position in the table and have no need to use the router plunge mechanism at all. However this means that access to the collet etc is easiest from the top with the router/plate mounted in the table. Hence my desire to improve access.

Adding an extension to the locking lever sounds like a good idea, however I have built a cupboard around the router below the table for dust extraction purposes. That might get in the way - we shall see. I'll feed back here how I get on.

Thanks for your help,
Roy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

A quick fix for getting to the collet nut in the router table is to use a offset wrench,it will do the job with the ears in place...

They cost about 14.oo bucks,,,,
I don't recall the size for the Hiachi but the one I have works great 

Hiachi ▼
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=WR002
others ▼
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/searchprods.asp


==========


----------



## Gerry Casiello (Mar 26, 2008)

*1/4" bits in Hitachi M12V*

I hope you get an answer to your query, I have been looking for a 1/4" collet for some time. I have ruined several dovetail bits (and work) because they slip in the 1/4" adapter. I could use all 1/2" except in my dovetail jig requires a 7/16" collar. I would gladly trade in my Hirachi, two Skils and a Craftsman for another Triton. That one is a gem, but it stays in my tabel most of the time.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Gerry Casiello said:


> I hope you get an answer to your query, I have been looking for a 1/4" collet for some time. I have ruined several dovetail bits (and work) because they slip in the 1/4" adapter. I could use all 1/2" except in my dovetail jig requires a 7/16" collar. I would gladly trade in my Hirachi, two Skils and a Craftsman for another Triton. That one is a gem, but it stays in my tabel most of the time.


Hi Gerry,

Pending on what brand of bit you're using, not all 1/4" shanks are exactly 1/4". Beware of the metric shanks that sneak in.


----------



## Meanmachine (May 19, 2008)

RzzB said:


> Just to tidy up this thread....
> 
> I have concluded that there is not a 1/4" collet for the M12V other than by using a reduction sleeve. There are a number of horror stories about these reduction sleeves on various news groups and Trend and my local Hitachi service agent don't recommend them. However, a number of people are happy with them and have had no problems. Being ultra cautious when it comes to safety I have decided not to use them.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy, 
I have an HITACHI M8SA2, smaller than your M12.

http://www.hitachi-koki.com/powertools/products/cutter/m8sa2/m8sa2.html

i can use 8 mm without reducers and 6 mm and 6,35 (1/4") whit reducer, included in the box.
i think you could ask for in HITACHI UK, they could supply a 1/4" Collet for the M8SA2, try to use in your router.
I will ask for an 1/2" collect to HITACHI SPAIN, i have 1/2" bits. from ROCKLER that want to use.

Bets regards, 
George


----------



## Gerry Casiello (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I finally gave up, sold my Hitachi M12V and my dual base Skill on Ebay and bought a second Triton. Kind of a drastic solution to a 1/4" collet problem, but I am happy with the choice. The Triton has an awkward on off switch, but other than that it is a gem with 1/4" and 1/2" collets.


----------



## JohnApp (May 8, 2009)

did you ever find the collet for the Hitachi M12VC? Mine just started malfunctioning and I am mad as a wet hen over it. Will not release the bit until I take it off and push it thru the collet. What is the part number since it looks like I'll have to purchase a new one. 

Regards,
John App


----------



## ksivasankaram (Jul 4, 2011)

The basic question is whether a 1/4" collet is available for Hitachi M12 router. It appears that Hitachi makes only 1/2", 12mm and 10mm collets. Use of a sleeve is the standard practice to adopt the smaller shank bits which one already has or prefers to buy as they are cheaper on 1/2" or 12mm collet.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

ksivasankaram said:


> The basic question is whether a 1/4" collet is available for Hitachi M12 router. It appears that Hitachi makes only 1/2", 12mm and 10mm collets. Use of a sleeve is the standard practice to adopt the smaller shank bits which one already has or prefers to buy as they are cheaper on 1/2" or 12mm collet.



Welcome to the forum, Siva.


----------



## ksivasankaram (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you James


----------



## Jim Mobley (Jun 24, 2011)

My 12vs came with 1/2 and 1/4 colletts so thyey make them.


----------



## brtech (Jul 2, 2010)

The original thread is about an M12V.

The M12VC comes with 1/4 and 1/2" collets. You can get replacement collets and 1/8" collets from precisebits and gpcollets; the M12VC uses the same collet as a Bosch 1618.

Don't know anything about an M12VS.

The M12V2 comes with 1/4 and 1/2" collets. I don't know if there are any third party suppliers of collets for that model.


----------



## rbjozzi (Jun 28, 2011)

Roy

I bet collets for a tr12 will fit your machine. My tr12 came with 1/2, 3/8 and 1/4 in collets. I have since bought an 8 mm.

Robin


----------



## antknee3491 (Dec 27, 2008)

I got one from ereplacementparts.com


----------



## LouisianaJoe (Apr 15, 2011)

I only use 1/2" bits in my M12V. It did come with a 1/4" sleeve but I have not used it. 

I use 1/4" bits in a Craftsman Palm Router. I fitted a new base on it so that I can use 1 3/16" template guides with it. I use it for Dovetails and other tasks requiring the guides.


----------



## barry.blackburn (Dec 9, 2009)

1/4" (6.3mm) collet comes with the unit. Part number is 9569272. I have both the parts and user manual in pdf form.


----------



## Wood dancer (May 30, 2011)

*1/4 " collate Hatachi M12v*

Try finding a factory rep to help you, I have been looking for a 1/4 collate for my 1800 fine with out success as of yet. A whole sale house gave me the factory rep and he is looking for me at this time.

Hope this helps

Richard Soderberg


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I find it interesting that my Hitachi M12VC 2 1/4 HP router bought from Lowe's had both 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets included. If you go to Amazon the same router does not include the 1/2 inch collet, or so it says. You would think the same router model would be boxed the same no matter where they are sold. Not only that I only paid $70.00 for it with my veterans discount whereas Amazon sells it for $120.00.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> I find it interesting that my Hitachi M12VC 2 1/4 HP router bought from Lowe's had both 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets included. If you go to Amazon the same router does not include the 1/2 inch collet, or so it says. You would think the same router model would be boxed the same no matter where they are sold. Not only that I only paid $70.00 for it with my veterans discount whereas Amazon sells it for $120.00.


Looks like a way to raise the price without raising the price:bad:
That got me curious and, sure enough, the two base kit no longer seems to include guide bushings or a flat edge base plate. :no:


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Roy:



RzzB said:


> There are a number of horror stories about these reduction sleeves on various news groups and Trend and my local Hitachi service agent don't recommend them.


I've been on the receiving end of some of those "disasters" and I've built my router tables to "absorb" flying bits. However, since I'm learning a lot by experimentation I got ahold of some Rockler blade and bit cleaner and soaked them and took a tooth brush and brass brush to the collets and bits both shafts and cutters. Seems that even the slightest build up of resin on the mating surfaces will give you a loose connection.

HTH


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

agr gets us all bud ha ha !!!!!

stuart 
england


----------



## Wood dancer (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Bob.

I have looked at the die grinder aka ( street grinder)/ There the die grinder is a differn't size than my router.

I have a rep looking and not getting anywhere. The wood craft store indicated to me that they have access to one. I am hoping this is not another dead end. I have learned to buy american made prod who have been around for years. My Fein is awesome and so quiet I love it.


----------

